# Just wanted to share this



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

So in about 2 months I have lost over 7kg.

That makes me happy because I feel lighter and healthier but I have been working my a$$ off and don't know if that is good or not ...


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

7KG is good going, well done!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Go to the pantry and lift a bag of sugar and you've lost 7 of those! Great going mate


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nudda said:


> So in about 2 months I have lost over 7kg.
> 
> That makes me happy because I feel lighter and healthier but I have been working my a$$ off and don't know if that is good or not ...


Thats not bad going, probably too quickly  
That said in 11 months I have gone from 91kg to 73kg (7" dropped on the waist) and not set foot in the gym, done 50 miles on my bike, basically I cut the portions and cut the processed foods, stayed healthier with the snacks :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well done mate.... good going! 

:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's all about the portions. Well done!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad I am not doing too badly. It's the first time ever in my life I have lost this much weight and feel this healthy.

I go to the gym 3 times a week (tried more but that just didnt work ... I was feeling ill at the end of the week). 1 hour cardio ... 30-60 mins weight training. Similar routines each day.

I have foods that are low carbs, low calorie, high protein ... so mostly veges and meat. Mostly drink water ... squash at most. Half glass Pomegranate juice in the morning.

I have 3 meals a day at roughly same times.

I do not have any junk food between the meals. Sometimes have some fruit (raspberries, plums mostly) or yoghurt if I am getting bored.

My suit looks too big on me now (amazing how much difference some wieght loss makes.

Before I used to eat at all hours of the day and mostly it was junk - carbonated drinks, biscuits, etc. I was hungry about every hour and felt it was just going down hill.

It's really refreshing and I hope all those people out there that want to improve their lives through weight-loss have the will-power and mental strength to do it. It IS possible.

*Be the exception*


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Thats not bad going, probably too quickly
> That said in 11 months I have gone from 91kg to 73kg (7" dropped on the waist) and not set foot in the gym, done 50 miles on my bike, basically I cut the portions and cut the processed foods, stayed healthier with the snacks :thumb:


I know there will be a day in the near future I am an ideal weight and then it's about maintaining. I have learnt a lot about foods in the last 2 months and hope to think about times, portions, carbs, sugars, fats etc when I do eat. I am generally quite an active person so food is really the game changer for me


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done - great inspiration.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

well done.. good going.. I gotta get at it too!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done buddy


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Well done mate, what have you been doing?


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

If you had it to lose then well done..if not then get to the fridge!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

nudda said:


> So in about 2 months I have lost over 7kg.
> 
> That makes me happy because I feel lighter and healthier but I have been working my a$$ off and don't know if that is good or not ...


Excellent work :thumb:. Doing very similar myself, but just through diet atm - my weight training is on a slight hiatus atm .


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

eddie bullit said:


> If you had it to lose then well done..if not then get to the fridge!


started 218 lbs ... now 194 lbs
At the half way point. Want to be about 180 lbs


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

VenomUK said:


> Well done mate, what have you been doing?


Listed above mate

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3765592&postcount=7


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done I have lost 40kgs ish so far.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Well done - I didn't realise I was sooo fat when I was at my biggest until I put on an old pair of overalls the other day :doublesho
I could of fit another me in there lol

I was 18.5 stone! Played rugby twice a week but drank nearly every night, I stopped drinking (well nearly ) Only ate when I was with other people, apart from when my mum and dad were on holiday for two weeks - that could of been bad!!!

I'm not the weight I should be yet but down to 15.5 now 2 years later - I haven't been on a 'diet' the whole time but I do feel much better for it.

Thanks for sharing as I've had a lot of troubles recently so have stopped losing it but will get back to it now 
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well done on the weight loss. 

I was 20 stone 1 lb less than 4 months ago. And after a weigh in today i am now 15 stone 7. 

This is the lightest ive been since my school days growing up and i feel great. I did get down to about 15 stone 11 about 3 years ago but i was a strict gym addict and never really watched what i ate due to me burning it off at the gym so i knew the basics of whats good and bad etc.
I've not gone on a diet as such, just cut out rubbish snacks, not had one choc bar, one pint of beer and cut out the bread and gone for wholemeal wraps. I still have pizza, oven chips etc but i just weigh out the portions and count the cals. Ive also added into my diet unsalted nuts and tommatos as a snack or to add onto my pack up at work.

The major thing though which has given me the will power to do this has to be cutting out tea, coffee, sugar drinks and alcohol and just sticking to plain old water. I used to drink at least 10 cups of tea or coffee a day with two sugars so i was pretty much on a caffine buzz through out the day. Cutting it out though was hard but it really did change my life and how i feel about what i'am eating.

good luck to anyone who is thinking of getting rid of the weight.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Well done pal,

keep up the good work! :thumb:

Rich


----------

